# Where is the cheapest place for tyres?



## cill dara34 (3 Feb 2009)

Where is the cheapest place for tyres


----------



## mercman (3 Feb 2009)

*Re: Tyres*



cill dara34 said:


> Where is the cheapest place for tyres



And apart from your name any clues where you are based ??


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Feb 2009)

*Re: Tyres*

.


----------



## ronnie b (8 Feb 2009)

*Re: Tyres*

Hello all,
Im looking to have 2 tyres fitted asap type(205/55R 16") anyone know where I could get a reasonable deal. Im in Dublin but dont mind driving elsewhere


----------



## mik_da_man (9 Feb 2009)

*Re: Tyres*

Try this site

www.camskill.co.uk

Generally cheaper for your average tyres and all you have to do is get someone to fit them for you.
If you have bigger tyres 17"/18" and want decent tyres there are some serious savings to be made.
I recently saved €400 on a set of tyres for my car, delivery took 2 days and got the tyres fitted for €10 each


----------



## ronnie b (10 Feb 2009)

*Re: Tyres*

Thanks mik da man, but  I needed them fitted quickly to do the NCT that day. I got lucky because a friend of a friend gave me a number of a lad in skerries who calls to your house and fits them and I reckon I made a saving of about 60 euro on the 2 tyres


----------



## aislingc (15 Feb 2009)

*Re: Tyres*

4 Car Tyres

We are travelling to Northern Ireland next weekend to buy a new Child seat.
the saving (€120)

We also need to buy 4 new tyres (195/95/R15) can anyone recommend a garage?

Aisling


----------



## fluffy47 (28 Feb 2009)

*Re: Tyres*

Milk da man

where did you get them fitted ? Need to get two new tyres ourselves and we were thinking of taking a trip up north for them when visiting the parents in MOnaghan some weekend.

Thanks


----------

